# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  TV spotovi S Majom V, & Ivanom H. - POGLEDAJTE IH!

## Mukica

*Spot s Majom Vucic - trajanje 15'* 

 *Spot s Majom Vucic - trajanje 30'* 



*Spot s Ivanom Husar - trajanje 15'* 

*Spot s Ivanom Husar - trajanje 30'*

----------


## bubimira

Kak je Mukica uvijek vrijedna!   :Heart:  

Prvi put vidim spotove, jako sam se razniježila. 
A na Majinu rečenicu "kak ljudi mogu ne dojit, to je nešto najljepše"  sam skroz pukla. Cmoljim ko kišna godina...

----------


## buby

:D 
 :Love:  mukica

----------


## mamaja

ajde, konačno da sam vidjela i ovaj s majom.
oba su spota odlična i baš sam ponosna!  :Smile:

----------


## Andora

ja konačno vidim ovaj sa Ivanom! 

al onaj zvuk dojenja na kraju spota   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ana.m

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
prekrasno!

----------


## svizac

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Predivno

----------


## TONI

Spotići su mraak

----------


## Poslid

E, onaj zvuk na kraju - totalno   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleta

sad ću ja past s marsa:
zar nije baš taj zvuk "coktanja" dok beba doji znak da ulazi zrak uz bradavicu, i znak je lošeg položaja na dojci? ja sam se uvijek trudila da izbjegnemo taj zvuk prilikom dojenja. :? 

a spotovi mi se baš sviđaju, osobito majin. jasan je njen stav da je dojenje normalno.  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Totalni rascmolj- rascmolj!!! Divno!  :Heart:  
Nadam se da će ovo doprijeti do svijesti bar nekih mama. 

Hoće li se vrtiti spotići na telki?

----------


## kloklo

Supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer  :D 

Što bi dala da neka baba gatara malo zaviri u svoju kuglu da škicne kakav će biti efekt i koliko će se budućih mama zamisliti prije nego automatski kupi adaptirano i flašice kao obaveznu opremu   :Wink:

----------


## MIJA 32

> Supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer  :D 
> 
> Što bi dala da neka baba gatara malo zaviri u svoju kuglu da škicne kakav će biti efekt i koliko će se budućih mama zamisliti prije nego automatski kupi adaptirano i flašice kao obaveznu opremu


potpisujem od A-Ž

----------


## Adrijana

:Heart:

----------


## Ancica

Spotovi su fenomenalni   :Heart:

----------


## oka

Jooj,   :Zaljubljen:  šmrc!!

----------


## Nera

Spotovi su mrak!
Nadam se da će biti često na telki i da će dovesti do promjena na bolje kaj se tiče dojenja.

----------


## Mukica

> Hoće li se vrtiti spotići na telki?


vrte se vec par dana na HTV, RTL, Z1 i OTV televeziji - na zalost jedino Nova nije pristala emitirati
te na mnogim lokalnim TV postajama

pogledaj na http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29991

----------


## Andora

kakvo objašnjenje su na Novoj dali?  :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

*Z1* televizija emitira naš spot prema programnskim mogućnostima tri puta na dan do 15.10.06., a do kraja godine emitirat jedan od 4 TVspota 1 puta dnevno. 

*  RTL* televizija dala nam je 30 termina za emitiranje naših spotova za promociju dojenja u Tjednu dojenja 2006. 

*  HTV* na svoja dva programa  u besplatnim terminima također emitira naše spotove za promociju dojenja u Tjednu dojenja 2006. 

a NOVA...ništa  :/

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Baš su super spotovi :D  jedino kaj mi ne sviđa pas koji se šmuca oko Maje i male Gite  :Rolling Eyes:  ....nemojte me krivo shvatit, obožavam životinje i kad sam bila mala imala sam cijeli zološki vrt doma al ipak čekam da mi moja cura malo naraste pa da me zagnjavi da bi micu macu ili pesonju il konja il kornjaču pa bumo opet imali zološki vrt....al sad mi nekak ne idu beba i pas zajedno  :Razz:

----------


## -Sanja-

Spotovi su preeeedobri. 
Super mi je mljac mljac na kraju.

----------


## Pliska

Super su spotovi! 

Iskreno se nadam da će pomoći.

----------


## Deaedi

Evo, jucer sam i ja konacno pogledala cijeli spot. 
Imam pitanje, ako smijem  :Wink:  ...

Kako to da ste se odlucili da spot ima, ajmo reci, nekako "agresivniju" poruku. 
Npr. Maja kaze nesto tipa (ne sjecam se da bas tocno citiram): imala sam 3 mastitisa, nisam odustala i ne razumijem kako neke zene mogu odustati

Na kraju: stvarno ne kuzim kako neke zene mogu ne dojiti.

Koliko se ja sjecam iz svojih studentskih dana, takav pristup je malo alternativan. 

Mislim da je uobicajnije, kada se obracas stvarno sirokoj populacije imati nesto blazi, pozitivniji ton,tipa: Imala sam 3 mastitisa, nisam odustala. Nemojte ni vi odustati, majcino mlijeko je najbolje itd.

Umjesto: stvarno ne kuzim kako neke zene mogu ne dojiti - i vi mozete dojiti svoje dijete, potrazite pomoc, educirajte se o prednostima dojenja za svoje dijete..itd.

Dakle, da se zene potakne na akciju, pozitivnim rijecima, a ne da Maja izrazava svoje cuđenje ne-dojenjem. 

Nemojte me sad napasti, ovo su dobronamjerni komentari....

----------


## Amalthea

Nitko im nije stavljao riječi u usta... Maja je to spontano pa se činilo (valjda) zgodnim.   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

zato što već i vrapci na grani cvrkuću da je dojenje najbolje. treba osvijestiti i rizike nedojenja. 

a majina zadnja rečenica je spontana, njezino razmišljanje na temu.   :Wink:

----------

